# interesting topic about bugs and pigeons



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

my wife is about 3 months pregnant and i'm a little bit concerned about having pigeons in our backyard for possible infections. i found this article that i want to share about pigeons body temperature:


http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/Perception VS Reality.aspx





PUBLIC HEALTH CONCERNS

Are humans at risk for disease from racing pigeons? Are the neighbours of a pigeon fancier in any danger from the birds kept in the loft next door? These questions have been exhaustively researched by experts. Their finding is that neither show nor racing pigeons pose any health risk to humans greater than the risk of keeping dogs, cats, turtles, hamsters, exotic birds or any other living pet. 
ZOONOSES. This is not a Dr. Spock character. This is the term for animal diseases that can be transmitted to humans. Rabies, salmonella, toxoplasmosis and streptococcus are a few of the diseases man can get from animals. Rabies comes from raccoons, skunks, foxes, bats and dogs. Salmonella can come from chicken eggs and turtles. Toxoplasmosis is found in cat feces and Streptococcus can be carried in a dog's throat.
In addition, roundworms are transmitted to humans by contact with dog, horse, cow and cat feces. Ticks can cause Lyme disease and Rocky Mountain Fever.
None of these diseases are caused by pigeons. This is because pigeons have no common vector with humans. Parasites are vectors. Pigeon parasites cannot and do not live on or in humans, and vice versa. One reason is that pigeons have a body temperature of 107 degrees. Their parasites cannot live at our cool 98.6 degrees. Dogs and cats, on the other hand, have temperatures of 101.5 to 102. This is within the range of human temperature and each can, to some degree, accommodate the vectors of the other.
The keeping of domestic racing or fancy pigeons, a hobby enjoyed by thousands of Canadians, is occasionally challenged because of false and misleading information related to the common feral pigeon which populates nearly every city park. Common or feral pigeons bear the same relationship to domestic racing and fancy pigeons as wild mustangs bear to the thoroughbred racehorses. The serious breeders of racing and fancy pigeons consider feral pigeons a nuisance.
Registered racing and fancy pigeons are kept in specially built and equipped lofts. Fancy pigeon are seldom; if ever let out of their lofts. Racing pigeons, also known as homing pigeons, are kept inside their lofts by fanciers except when they are on training flights or competing in races. In either case, they are on a strict routine. They do not "laze" about on buildings or neighbour's homes, as the common, unbanded feral pigeon is wont to do.
By today's standards, pigeons are neither fowl nor poultry. According to Steadman's Medical dictionary, fowl are galliformes, such as chickens, guineas, quail, peafowl, pheasants and turkeys. Ducks and geese are in a family called anseriformes, which are water fowl.
Poultry refers to birds that are raised to provide meat and eggs for human consumption. Fancy and homing or racing pigeons are not raised for neither, but for exhibition, hobby and sport. Pedigreed racing pigeons are generally considered to small a species to be raised for table use.
Pigeons are in a family called Columbiformes. They are monogamous, mate for life, and both parents care for the young. Both males and females produce a "milk" in their crops for feeding their young. Young pigeons are fed in the nest until about one month of age, at which time they can fend for themselves. The offspring of fowl can scratch forage and feed themselves almost from the instant of birth.



kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great article! 
I wish we could make a *sticky* out of it so it doesn't get lost.
It would be great to find it easy when I need to send it to my neighbor when she starts freaking out.
She has her moments.......................









I missed the part about the bugs, neighbor doesn't like those either.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

KIPPY said:


> Great article!
> I wish we could make a *sticky* out of it so it doesn't get lost.
> It would be great to find it easy when I need to send it to my neighbor when she starts freaking out.
> She has her moments.......................
> ...


I did make it a sticky Thread so it can be looked back on For others concerns.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you!

and 

Thank you, kalapati for posting the link.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

my wife is about 3 months pregnant and i'm a little bit concerned about having pigeons in our backyard for possible infections. i found this article that i want to share about pigeons body temperature:

Well you can now see your concerns are unfounded, and your more likely to have an asteroid fly up your ___ before anything would harm your wife or baby to be!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have a sticky, Misconceptions about Pigeons and Disease:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25811

I will add the link to this thread to it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> We have a sticky, Misconceptions about Pigeons and Disease:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25811
> 
> ...


Hi

there are few broken links in http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25811

thanks
jai


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

kalapati said:


> my wife is about 3 months pregnant and i'm a little bit concerned about having pigeons in our backyard....


Congratulations and thanks for sharing! But you can't believe everything you read. If you would like I will take your pigeons off your hand for a year or so... I get to keep any YB they raise while I have them  

My wife is due in three weeks. It has been a pretty tough nine months. We found out today the baby is breached .

Hope you are surviving the late night trips to fast food and other carvings. Hope she does not get too "sick".


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

birds and mammals have different bugs. bugs from pigeon cannot survive in human. the only problem i think is bird flu in can transfer to human and some strain of it is deadly to human


----------

